# Does WARM LED replace your Incandescent?



## wuyeah (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys, few brands are tinting their LED to warm color. Does the color tint a good visual replacement for incandescent? I hvnt give it a try.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 8, 2011)

There are lots of beamshots on the forums of warm tinted LED lights and incandescent lights. Did you try searching?


----------



## Brasso (Dec 8, 2011)

The high CRI xpg's are very, very close. Perhaps a tad warmer than higher end incans, but not by much. Incan is still better by a slight margin, but the efficiencly of the led will pretty much make it the choice for edc.


----------



## FBsLights (Dec 8, 2011)

I've tried a few "warm" emitters, including the high 90+ cri XPG. All I've tried have been too warm. They appear either brown or yellow compared to a good, hard driven incan.

The warm emitters I tried were around 3000K. The emitter I have that appears the closest in color was technically tinted a "neutral", but on the warm end (5C bin, 4000K). This is my favorite LED color so far.

I would love to find a high CRI emitter tinted as around 3500K (6A, 6B, 6C, 6d).

A nice white incan is still my favorite!

FB


----------



## thaugen (Dec 8, 2011)

I use a Malkoff M61LHCRI in my Surefire C2 instead of the incandescent drop in. I love the tint, efficiency and color rendition of this set-up.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I wholeheartedly agree with the above posts. Before I expound on that, please bear in mind that only seeing comparative beamshots or comparing the two in person yourself will determine which suits your individual tastes best.

With respect to the above answers, I received my first high CRI LED, an XP-G at around 3000k in the 7B region, a few days ago. I think it is too warm for me. After seeing even a stock E2E lamp module, I believe I prefer a whiter incandescent or a higher CCT LED. However, the many opinions on CPF, though wonderful to read, did not make that decision for me, as only using the light in person indoors and out could make what I prefer become clear. 

Supplementary Viewing Material, Linked from DiFiorentino's Wonderful Thread Here

Older Tint Chart

Newer Tint Chart


----------



## dudemar (Dec 8, 2011)

I installed a Lumens Factory warm XP-G in my Pila GL3 and the tint is very nice. It's hard to say no to because 9V bulb replacements from Pila are $21 a pop. The LF Warm head only works with AW 17500/18500, the ends on my two Pila 300S were dented pretty bad. 

The warm XM-Ls installed in my Big Bruiser are very nicely tinted, basically identical to incan or low color temperature HID.


----------



## wuyeah (Dec 8, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> There are lots of beamshots on the forums of warm tinted LED lights and incandescent lights. Did you try searching?



I have seen them or on youtube video but I am more interested in first hand user experience.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 8, 2011)

Ahh, okay. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 8, 2011)

I personally disagree with the premise of this thread. I have neither, so nothing can be replaced.


----------



## coral.kee (Dec 8, 2011)

i do not sure if LED is better for the visual replacement,
but it really save energy.:laughing:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a M31W and M91W.
The 31 is the nicest color, truest to incan, however still not quite there.
The 91 is a tad pink when white wall hunting.

Both are fantastic outdoors.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 9, 2011)

it is not a replacment, and temp has little to do with it, inc. bulb emmits light in much wider spectrum than leds. 
i have not seen a led that can replace halogen, take one in a forest at night, you'll see why.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have only two lights where the LED tint simulates an incan with any accuracy: a McGizmo Sundrop, and an A2 with one of calipsoii's WW rings in it. 

That's not to say I don't like my other LED lights - I do, and they are extremely useful - but those two are truly incan-like in their effect.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm very happy with the new high CRI xp-gs, but I still have a few high power incans (200+ lumens) running on li-ions.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 9, 2011)

NoFair said:


> I'm very happy with the new high CRI xp-gs, but I still have a few high power incans (200+ lumens) running on li-ions.



Gonna have to agree with you there. The XP-Gs are very nice and the XM-Ls are even closer to incan. The only difference is the LED is going to last a lot longer!


PS- LOVE your avatar! Do you have a bigger version? I'm going to guess that's your cat, what a total beast.


----------



## ProofTech (Dec 9, 2011)

I think the warm, hi-cri XPGs are pretty nice, but not as nice as a good incan. When I need to use a flashlight outside, I usually grab my Mag74.


----------



## HotWire (Dec 10, 2011)

I have to agree with ProofTech. Around home it's incandescent because it's so easy to charge batteries and the color rendition is very, very good. If I'm going camping for a week or more, I'll take LEDs warm or not because of the longer run time. When LEDs first came out I liked the blue color. Now I prefer the warmer colors. There are some very nice warm LEDs out there. There are reasons to prefer a _*bright incandescent*_, however. Imagine walking in the desert and trying to locate that rattlesnake that is shaking his tail at you! See what I mean?


----------



## NoFair (Dec 10, 2011)

dudemar said:


> PS- LOVE your avatar! Do you have a bigger version? I'm going to guess that's your cat, what a total beast.



Thank you

Sadly no picture on this computer for some reason. He was 18 at the time of the photo and weighed a nice 13 pounds without being fat 

The cat died a couple of years ago, but the U2 is still going strong


----------



## Illum (Dec 10, 2011)

Warm white LEDs have replaced by handheld incandescents, High-CRI is slowly replacing my stationary incandescents


----------



## richpalm (Dec 10, 2011)

Not warm but ~4000-4500K neutrals for me. The neutral XM-L's are pretty close to a white incan on fresh batteries, at least to my eyes. Warms would be nice for inside fixed lighting but for flashlight use, they're too orange/brown for me.

Rich


----------



## Brigadier (Dec 10, 2011)

Only for my front left pocket EDC light - Jet-III M 'warm/neutral', and only because the checkering on my E2e's have ruined too many pairs of jeans. Everything else is incan for the most part.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sadly yes my warm/HCRI LEDs have replaced my incans in terms of every day use/carry. For a long time I have carried a rechargeable Incan (e2e or 6P) with a spare battery and an LED (usually a HDS or L0D) as backup. 

Now I carry the 6P with a HCRI drop in and a Quark tactical warm. No need for a spare battery anymore...


----------



## BigBluefish (Dec 13, 2011)

DM51 said:


> I have only two lights where the LED tint simulates an incan with any accuracy: a McGizmo Sundrop, and an A2 with one of calipsoii's WW rings in it.
> 
> That's not to say I don't like my other LED lights - I do, and they are extremely useful - but those two are truly incan-like in their effect.



I recently obtained one of the WW calipsoii's rings for my A2 WH and had it out in the woods last night. Just about perfect. The iittle LEDs make a great close range flood, and the stock incan bult has plenty of output and throw. The color on these warm white leds is almost indistiguishable from incandescent. I love this combo. 

I've tried a few other warm LEDs. The only one's I've really liked are the emitters in the Malkoff M61LLW and the M31W. I had to sell those for reasons unrelated to tint issues. I also like the legacy Ra/HDS Hi CRI, which I think is an SSC emitter. Though it appears a bit yellow on a white wall, outdoors it is very pleasing. Neither of these is quite as incan like as Calipolii's WW leds, but much better than other warn or neutral LEDs I've tried. 

I've tried other warm white LEDs, but they all seem brown. The other "neutral" LEDs have been kind of pinkish, or yellowy. I still have a couple, but they are not incan-like; though I do prefer them to cool white, generally. 

I'm going to try one of the new Quark Hi CRI lights, and one of the upcoming Ra HI CRI lights. But I'm still holding on to my A2s. And my E2E/0 lego, just so I can run my MN02s.


----------



## oldways (Dec 13, 2011)

I will preface this by saying I have used incand for over 50 years.

Now the
Hound Dog XM-L has replaced my SF M6 and SF M3T
ZL SC51W has replaced my A2s
Zl SC600 has replaced everything else.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 13, 2011)

Red vs. blue, black pepper vs. red pepper, firm mattress vs. soft mattress, mouse or trackpad or touchpoint or touchpad or...when it comes down to it, it is a matter of personal preference. My suggestion is get a host and try a few different warm LED and incandescent combinations in your daily routine, and see what makes you smile. Then sell / trade the ones that don't quite do it for you.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like my neutral tinted leds.
And for the most part they have replaced the cool blue leds as i prefer the warmer tint
My edc has been led only for quite a while now (i did run 2 incans and a led when i was doing security work)

I do still have and M3 M4 and M6 - all running 2x AW cells and a Lumensfactory 9v bulb (ho-m3, ho-m3t and IMR-M3t)
They are the lights i grab when i know im going to need more than 30m (100ft) of throw
To my eyes the incan beam looks nicer than a led beam at a similar distance

I also have an A2, strion and ultrastinger, 2x magchargers floating around too
The ultrastinger and magchargers are more likely to be used as percussive motivators than lighting tools though.
When i get a new car i will be bolting the chargers down within reach of the driver


----------



## dudemar (Dec 14, 2011)

If you're on a budget a warm white LED is a great alternative. In the near term I can't see myself spending $20~$40 per lamp assembly every couple of months. Currently it's just not very economical. This is why I'm really jumping into the warm LEDs for now, specifically focusing in on high output LEDs.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 14, 2011)

The Strion bulb is a cheap way into incans, and there are G4 bi-pin halogens out there for a couple bucks. Don't let price stop you.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> The Strion bulb is a cheap way into incans, and there are G4 bi-pin halogens out there for a couple bucks. Don't let price stop you.



Yes indeed I have run strion bulbs in my 6P and E2e for years with the help of fivemega, but you can also slip a strion bulb into the streamlight scorpion.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 15, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> The Strion bulb is a cheap way into incans, and there are G4 bi-pin halogens out there for a couple bucks. Don't let price stop you.



If I had the FM adapter for my A2 I would do this.


----------



## Cavannus (Jan 2, 2012)

A couple of months ago I bought a high-CRI Armytek Predator that uses this well-known 3000K 90+ CRI XP-G led.
I compared side-by-side this new LED flashlight and my freshly charged MagCharger: the tints are indeed extremely close in both colour temperature and colour rendering.


I used my Predator during several underground 12-hours trips (in the Parisian abandoned limestone mines called "catacombs") and it really reminded me the times of Maglite halogen-xenon bulbs when I was already a _cataphile_ in the early 2000's.


So I'm now a real fan of these leds:
- they have the almost-exact incandescent tint I love;
- some flashlight hosts offer a real flat regulation (e.g. Armytek, HDS,...) that you can hardly find on incandescent flashlights;
- they allow different brightness levels without tint shift, as if you were changing the bulb or carrying several flashlights;
- due to better effiency you can carry smaller and lighter flashlights (and spare batteries).


At home, I still use incandescent flashlights but very occasionally. For caving, hiking, urban exploration, etc., I see no benefits from incandescent so I prefer using high-CRI leds. 


As HotWire, 10-12 years ago I was a big fan of the cold tint of LEDs. It was new and I had the pleasant feeling I was carrying a small HID or mercury lamp. 
Now LEDs are so common that I no longer enjoy this feeling and I'm back in "natural" incandescent-like warm tints (for example at home I have a few 2700K 80+ CRI fluorescent tubes, and the rest is incandescent).


FBsLights: the high-CRI HDS EDC has just been released using a 3700K led; you may get it since this is the tint you look for.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the Malkoff M61HCRI and it is honestly the first LED purchase I have ever been happy with. It does not replace my good incandescent lights, but it is very good for an LED.

The current crop of HCRI LED's are only slightly more efficient than xenon lights and don't produce the color spectrum that xenon lights do, so they are still inferior in that respect.

I don't have any intentions to give up my incans anytime soon for various reasons, but the HCRI lights are a major step in the right direction.

I also still trust that tungsten filament more than I do the electronics of even the higher end LEDs. And bulbs are easy to replace if they do burn out.

They're also EMP proof. Any survivalists who only have LED lights in their bug out bags are making a mistake.


----------

